# Fat loss secret



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 30, 2013)

(Intended for beginners to dieting)So you're working out hard in the gym, and you are even doing cardio like a beast, you might even be taking some gear, but for some reason you just can't seem to lose that fat. I have found that we are our own worst enemies when it comes to fat loss. The big secret to losing fat is WILLPOWER and decision making when it comes to eating. If your diet is not consistently good then you will never lose the fat that you want to lose and you will never look the way you want to look. Sit back and develop a manageable diet plan and take it one day at a time, treat your eating problem like an addiction, better yet treat it like a drug addiction.... Focus on eating right and exercising one day at a time and if you can eat clean for one day, you will find you can eat clean for two days, and then a week, then a month, and some point it will simply become a new way of life. If you can stick to your plan on eating properly and continue to work out like a beast in the gym and get cardio on a daily basis then you will realize your fitness goals. I have struggled my entire life with overeating, I am a powerlifter and a very big boy and I have just recently begun counting my macros and calories and tracking my nutrition with the Fitness Pal app and I'm only now starting to become aware of what it is that I am putting in my body. I am now eating more veggies with lots of protein and very little carbohydrates, by very little I mean 200 to 300 grams of carbohydrates a day which for me is about one-fifth of what I used to eat. I have lost 20 pounds in about a month and a half by doing cardio, working out like a beast and eating better. Making responsible food choices is harder for me then quitting cocaine cold turkey 10 years ago. But I have come to find out that there is no magic pill and no magic drug and that the answer is very simple. If you have the ability to control your own mind, your own thoughts to make responsible food choices and you have to force yourself to do it, then you will succeed. It's easy to walk into the store buy a Ben and Jerry's and go home and destroy it then go to bed, but what if you had a light salad and then went and did some cardio then went to bed. I am NOT an expert in the field of fat loss by any means, I am a man that loves bodybuilding who has always struggled with fat loss and it is just my intention to share my story with you and offer you support and to tell you that you can do it if you try hard and control your own thoughts. Good luck to you all. Remember one day at a time, just tell yourself " today I will not binge eat, today I will work hard and lose fat because I want to look better and feel better. If I can do it today then I can do it tomorrow." One day at a time brothers and sistas.

"May the force be with you all"


----------



## Slate23 (Oct 30, 2013)

Great post brother. I'm a naturally thin guy but I know how hard it can be to cut out those sugars and carbs to get that cut look. Dedication and motivation. I have a picture in my head of what I want to look like and I will not let anything stop me from accomplishing my goals.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 30, 2013)

Good job Chewy .. Keep at it.. 
Hey slate whats your guestimate on your calorie count for the giant you are?  Thks..


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Good job Chewy .. Keep at it..
> Hey slate whats your guestimate on your calorie count for the giant you are?  Thks..



I got high tonight and eat a Ben and Jerry's frozen yogurt peanut butter banana a pound of rib eye, 6 eggs 3 tortillas and chz...FUCK ME ....MUNCHIES..... It wasn't my cheat day but I have pretty much been on a cheat decade..... Time to get serious. I am such a fat f***


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 30, 2013)

6 ft 3 in 340 lbs....wanna cut to 260... fuck me and ice cream


----------



## LastChance (Oct 30, 2013)

I was a Ben and Jerrys addict for years.  Hard habit to break.  Changing my diet is ABSOLUTELY the hardest thing I have ever done.  I still struggle with it.  

I was to fucking lazy to prepare my meals for today last night so today I will have some shit from the local burger shack for lunch.  I too have a life long struggle with fat loss.  

Thanks for sharing.  One day at a time is the right way to think about it probably.


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 30, 2013)

I work the road a lot in my job and stay overnight in motels, surrounded by restaurants dishing out food that is not in my best interest.  I carry a 30 quart cooler with me full of gladware containers of chicken and rice, beef and broccoli, eggs and grits, boiled eggs, packets of tuna fish, etc.  I am not a super strict eater, but I find that makes me stay away from fast food 80 percent of the time probably.   I usually make up containers of food for the road that include one meat, a veggie, and a starch.  Sometimes no I just go with meat and potatoes or rice, or just meat and veggies.  And I always take more than I normally eat, so I don't get tempted.  I also always try to take at least 3 fish sandwiches with me also.  I usually bake swai or flounder and use it for sandwiches or tuna.  This is just some of what I do, and maybe it will help you guys who are at work all day or stay out on the road, etc.


----------



## Slate23 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Good job Chewy .. Keep at it..
> Hey slate whats your guestimate on your calorie count for the giant you are?  Thks..



For my winter bulk is usually do between 4000-5000 cals. It's actually easy for me to lose weight but its hard to get the cut look. Another issue I have is that I'm always switching what I want my body to look like. One week it's Brad Pitt from Fight Club and then the next week its Superman from Man of Steel. Being so tall makes it hard to find people to compare myself too.


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 30, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> 6 ft 3 in 340 lbs....wanna cut to 260... fuck me and ice cream



You really don't look fat at all, you just look like a big ole boy! Either way, eating clean and adding cardio should make you feel better, so enjoy it man.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 31, 2013)

Alinshop said:


> You really don't look fat at all, you just look like a big ole boy! Either way, eating clean and adding cardio should make you feel better, so enjoy it man.



Thanks bro...much love


----------



## Slate23 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah I don't think you look fat either. But 340lbs can't be too healthy for ya brotha. Do u know what your body fat is?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 31, 2013)

Fuk chewy u look sic brutha.. I knew you got some quality meat on them bones somehow.  Lookin good brutha .

Glad u aren't into kareem abdul jabbar slate or refridgerator perry cause then we'd have a problem.  Good info..

Dam Chris116 wins the dedication award .. Thats bad ass thinking and shows his mindset.  He prob cleans out the minibar and conveniently forgets to post that.. ..lol. Had to say it chris..


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 31, 2013)

Slate23 said:


> Yeah I don't think you look fat either. But 340lbs can't be too healthy for ya brotha. Do u know what your body fat is?



I don't know what my body fat is I tried to use calibers but couldn't figure it out I guess I am a moron. I may have a personal trainer at my gym do it for me


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 31, 2013)

For me, I have very little will power unless I have a serious goal...like a bbing show or meet. I think for myself I simply don't care about razor abs so cutting is pointless with my personality (not for others). I lost 45+ lbs twice for bbing shows and just lost some 10+lbs for a meet, but only cuz I needed too.

Good luck,
Hawk


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Fuk chewy u look sic brutha.. I knew you got some quality meat on them bones somehow.  Lookin good brutha .
> 
> Glad u aren't into kareem abdul jabbar slate or refridgerator perry cause then we'd have a problem.  Good info..
> 
> Dam Chris116 wins the dedication award .. Thats bad ass thinking and shows his mindset.  He prob cleans out the minibar and conveniently forgets to post that.. ..lol. Had to say it chris..


----------



## gottagetit (Nov 3, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> (Intended for beginners to dieting)So you're working out hard in the gym, and you are even doing cardio like a beast, you might even be taking some gear, but for some reason you just can't seem to lose that fat. I have found that we are our own worst enemies when it comes to fat loss. The big secret to losing fat is WILLPOWER and decision making when it comes to eating. If your diet is not consistently good then you will never lose the fat that you want to lose and you will never look the way you want to look. Sit back and develop a manageable diet plan and take it one day at a time, treat your eating problem like an addiction, better yet treat it like a drug addiction.... Focus on eating right and exercising one day at a time and if you can eat clean for one day, you will find you can eat clean for two days, and then a week, then a month, and some point it will simply become a new way of life. If you can stick to your plan on eating properly and continue to work out like a beast in the gym and get cardio on a daily basis then you will realize your fitness goals. I have struggled my entire life with overeating, I am a powerlifter and a very big boy and I have just recently begun counting my macros and calories and tracking my nutrition with the Fitness Pal app and I'm only now starting to become aware of what it is that I am putting in my body. I am now eating more veggies with lots of protein and very little carbohydrates, by very little I mean 200 to 300 grams of carbohydrates a day which for me is about one-fifth of what I used to eat. I have lost 20 pounds in about a month and a half by doing cardio, working out like a beast and eating better. Making responsible food choices is harder for me then quitting cocaine cold turkey 10 years ago. But I have come to find out that there is no magic pill and no magic drug and that the answer is very simple. If you have the ability to control your own mind, your own thoughts to make responsible food choices and you have to force yourself to do it, then you will succeed. It's easy to walk into the store buy a Ben and Jerry's and go home and destroy it then go to bed, but what if you had a light salad and then went and did some cardio then went to bed. I am NOT an expert in the field of fat loss by any means, I am a man that loves bodybuilding who has always struggled with fat loss and it is just my intention to share my story with you and offer you support and to tell you that you can do it if you try hard and control your own thoughts. Good luck to you all. Remember one day at a time, just tell yourself " today I will not binge eat, today I will work hard and lose fat because I want to look better and feel better. If I can do it today then I can do it tomorrow." One day at a time brothers and sistas.
> 
> "May the force be with you all"



We'll said !!


----------

